# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  غوغل تُلغي إجبار الشركات طرح هواتف أندرويد 5.0 بشكل مُشفّر افتراضيًا

## mohamed73

عندما أعلنت غوغل عن تحديث اندرويد 5.0 –  Lollipop، قالت أن من أفضل ميزات النظام الجديد هو ان الهواتف العاملة به  تأتي مُشفرة افتراضيًا، بحث تكون بيانات المُستخدم مُشفّرة دون أي تدخل  منه، مما يمنح المُستخدم حماية عالية للبيانات المُخزنة في جهازه. لكن  غوغل أدخلت تعديلًا على شروط إنتاج الهواتف العاملة بنسخة أندرويد  الأخيرة، يُتيح للشركات طرح الهواتف دون تشفير، رغم أن الخيار ما زال  متوفرًا في الإعدادات ويُمكن لأي مُستخدم تنفيذه بسهولة. ولم توضح  الشركة سبب قرارها هذا، رغم أنها قالت بأنها ما زالت تُفضّل بقوّة قيام  الشركات بطرح هواتفها مُشفّرةً بشكل افتراضي. بعض التوقعات أشارت إلى  التراجع في أداء الهاتف الذي يتسبب به التشفير. ورغم أن التراجع حقيقي لدى  اختبار الهاتف عبر برمجيات اختبار الأداء، لكنه لا يبدو ملحوظًا للمُستخدم  لدى الاستخدام الفعلي خاصةً في الأجهزة الحديثة.  هذا قد يكون لسبب  آخر لم يُعلن عنه، وهو أن التشفير لم يُعجب بعض الهيئات الحكومية مثل وكالة  الأمن القومي الأمريكية NSA والمُخابرات الأمريكية، لأنه يمنعها من  الاطّلاع على بيانات المُستخدمين، وقد تحدثت تقارير سابقة عن ذلك، لكن لو  كان هذا هو السبب الحقيقي فلن نعرف ذلك أبدًا، في النهاية تبقى مُجرد  توقعات.  بحسب التقارير فإن بعض هواتف أندرويد الجديدة التي تم  الإعلان عنها مؤخرًا مثل Galaxy S6 و HTC One M9 والجيل الثاني من Moto E  ليست مُشفرة بشكل افتراضي، لكن كما ذكرنا ما زال بإمكان المُستخدم تفعيل  الخيار من الإعدادات، إلا أن الملايين من المُستخدمين من غير أصحاب الخبرة  التقنية قد لا يعلمون بوجود الخيار أو أهميته.

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*شكرا علي الخبر حبيبي*

----------

